# Vintage Light Photos



## wjv (Mar 23, 2017)

Left to Right
- Eveready Vulcanite Baby Flashlight with Walleye Lens	- 2xC	Model 2602 c.1914
- Eveready/Union Carbide Baby Captain Chrome 2xC c.1963
- Top-Lite Ford/Chevy	2xD	c.1960
- Ranger Chrome 2xD	c.1948
- Ray-O-Vac Sportsman	2xD	c.1965
- Homart Copper 2xD	c.1904


















Post em if you got them!!


----------



## diwade27 (Mar 23, 2017)

Are you a collector? Just kidding.
I like the second one.


----------



## irongate (Mar 23, 2017)

Did you just get that copper one by chance? Really in nice shape. Thanks for the picture. Nice to see they all light up really nice.


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 23, 2017)

You got a good thing started wjv. 
Looking good!!


----------



## wjv (Mar 23, 2017)

irongate said:


> Did you just get that copper one by chance? Really in nice shape. Thanks for the picture. Nice to see they all light up really nice.



Yes. etsy.com. It was $12 + shipping


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 23, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> You got a good thing started wjv.
> Looking good!!



On the matter of starting a good thing, it's high time someone started a Vintage Flashlights thread. :twothumbs 

Post em, if you got em!

~ Chance


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Mar 23, 2017)

It's been almost five years since I posted about this light, and since that section of CPF is archived, I decided to share it again. 

An early 70's model Burnham Brothers Red Headlite.





I date it from the early 70's due to the postage stamp. 



Best I can tell it reads, JUN 14'71. It was shipped Third Class from Marble Falls, Texas to Lakewood Washington, a 1,725 mile trip for the grand total of .36c. 

Its box was the only shipping container. In 71 Lakewood hadn't yet incorporated into a city. Hence Tacoma on the label. 


























If you're interested in learning the history of how this light came into my possession, more information is available via this link . #1 

~ Chance


----------



## noboneshotdog (Mar 23, 2017)

I recently posted a picture of this copper Rayovac in the "show your copper" thread, but thought it would be appropriate to post here as well. 



image url


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 24, 2017)

Here's 3 variations of the HIPCO 2C from what was called 'the Machine era' during the 1950's. 
With its mirror smooth chromed brass reflector good glass lenses and a PR4 they were actually fairly bright little number.


----------



## irongate (Mar 24, 2017)

wjv said:


> Yes. etsy.com. It was $12 + shipping



Glad you got it. Nice purchase.


----------



## irongate (Mar 24, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> It's been almost five years since I posted about this light, and since that section of CPF is archived, I decided to share it again.
> 
> An early 70's model Burnham Brothers Red Headlite.
> 
> ...



Nice story of the light and how you got it.


----------



## wjv (Mar 27, 2017)

More Photos!!!

let's see your lights!!!!!!


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 27, 2017)

Although not very old this vintage _looking_ "house light" (ie generic, sold at hardware stores etc back when) was made in PA in the 80's by Bright Star. It was a gift by Scout24 who lives not far from where it was made. 
It's one of my favorite flashlights. 




I started restoring these two WW1 military issue Eveready Daylo Soldier Boys about the time I started a flashlight store. They arrived not working. Both work now but are fickle. The project is on hold while I source parts and pursue other avenues. 



I turned the enlisted person one with a #222 (left) to turn it into a thrower and a #14 was used in the officer version to use as a room lighter. Idea being enlisted need to see distances and officers need to light the tent with the plans. 




A baby Sportsman from circa 1960's. Another favorite, a bedside table light. 




Probably the last one I've restored... I forget...maybe not but the store distracts me from restoring old lights lately. A circa 1917 2C nickel plated Ray-o-lite miner light. A bifocal lens made it thrower and a flooder.




A very unique beam




Here it is after.




These 2 old gals await restoration. One is a Ray-o-light light from the late 1910's. The other is a Rayovac 3D once used by the Santa Fe railroad yard workers in the 1920's. Both work after a bit of cleanup, but can use some TLC and a rivet or two.


----------



## Offgridled (Mar 27, 2017)

Great pics here


----------



## wjv (Mar 28, 2017)

RE: >>> A circa 1917 2C nickel plated Ray-o-lite miner light. A bifocal lens made it thrower and a flooder.

Let me know if you ever want to sell that beauty!!!!! What a great looking light!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bykfixer (Mar 30, 2017)

A couple of rubber bodied numbers that were restored.

A Franco from late 1910's and a Bond from the same period. 




The unique conduction tail cap to battery in the Franco needs more sprucing up for max conductivity. Hence the yellow look to the beam. But to get it working at all was a big thrill. (See restoring vintage flashlights thread for details)




Bond is "Bond only" with no Olin. The Franco was one of the last made by them before they sold to Conrad Hubert (Eveready fame) in 1919 and changed the name to Yale later. 




For kix I used a different bulb in the Bond to make it a thrower. An oem type #14 is in the Franco.








The Bond throws a lot better now. 

Note where the head meets the body those threads. They were both "adjustable beam" flashlights.


----------



## wjv (Mar 31, 2017)

I did not know that Franco became Yale. . .


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 2, 2017)

An Olin (no Bond) with safety ring circa 1950's and a Rayolite from the early days. 





Same Rayolite


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 2, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> An Olin (no Bond) with safety ring circa 1950's and a Rayolite from the early days.


That picture reminds me of when Davy Jones would fall in love on his TV show. 

~ Chance


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 2, 2017)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> That picture reminds me of when Davy Jones would fall in love on his TV show.
> 
> ~ Chance



I think there was a tooth paste comercial... perhaps it was "Close Up" where the starburst shown when the actor smiled...


----------



## wjv (Apr 3, 2017)

Dang bykfixer, you got all sorts of cool toys!!!!!


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 3, 2017)

wjv said:


> Dang bykfixer, you got all sorts of cool toys!!!!!



I have a few... dozen.


----------



## Offgridled (Apr 4, 2017)

bykfixer said:


> I have a few... dozen.


Sweeeeeet!!


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 7, 2017)

Here's some 1 double a numbers. 
You think the solitaire is dim? 




These range from the 1930's to the 1960's




Two left are Eveready Commander Jr's, right are a pre- Fulton Kwik Lite and a post Fulton Tom Thumb




How 'bout some tail shots?








Eveready Comaders circa 1965-67




Had to toss in a Pentagon eX2


----------



## wjv (Apr 7, 2017)

Just picked up a few more:







Left to Right

Eveready Art Deco - Narrow boat switch - circa 1952
Ray-O-Vac brushed ribbed steel with red trim - circa 1970
Eveready/Union Carbide Commander" Chrome with Red Head - circa 1976
Fulton MX-991/U "army" with Red/Blue/White filters and clear diffuser - circa 1955

The Art Deco and the Fulton I just picked up today at so antique shops. The Fulton was $15 and the Art Deco was $5.

Upon getting home I found out that both of them were dead.

*Fulton:* Dug out the ohm meter and checked the switch and it was ok. Then I checked the bulb by hooking it to a battery and it was ok. After that I just cleaned the contacts and bent one or two of them a bit so that they would make a better connection. That's all it took and in 15 minutes it was working just fine.

*Eveready Art Deco:* Even though the exterior was in pretty nice condition, I only wanted to pay $5 for this light as the inside was heavily corroded from leaky batteries. The switch could be moved, but only with significant effort. But I figured I'd take a gamble.

First thing I did was check the bulb, and it was good. Next I took some very fine emery cloth and sanded the back side of the reflector, where the metal strip from the switch makes contact with the reflector assembly. Still no go. 

Then I went nuclear filled the body of the light with a 50% vinegar solution. Lots of bubbling and chemical interactions ensued. I let the body drain through the switch assembly so all the vinegar solution was pouring through the switch. Then I took a piece of dowel rod and used it to breakup some of the corrosion in the inside of the tube. Also worked the switch back and forth a couple dozen time.

I repeated the above two more times.

After the third time I was working the switch and suddenly it was as if something broke free, and the switch was no longer stiff and hard to push. So I worked it a couple dozen more times, and then finally rinsed the body and switch with plain water.

After everything dried out I put it all together and the light worked. . . . But it worked too well. I couldn't shut the light off. It ends up that the insulating ring around the edge of the reflector had deteriorated to the point where it no longer was isolating the reflector from the ground. 






The Light worked fine when i just held the reflector in place, but as soon as I put the lens cap on, it was an "eternal flame". . So off to the farm store. Found a thin 44-46 mm 'O' ring for $1.99 and placed it on the back of the reflector so when i tighten the head down, the reflector no longer touches the body tube. And now the light works perfectly!





I have a 3x'D' Eveready Captain (10") that should be arriving early next week.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 8, 2017)

Good save!! The o-ring idea is *brilliant* :twothumbs

If you don't mind a little extra coin output Fulton has an upgrade kit for the 991 where it's D to double A adapter tubes and a pretty good PR based LED module. That alone was worth the $18 to me. They don't have a "store" per-sae but if you email them you start a chat with their head of sales, which again was part of the fun. 

Did you get the one with the right slash / or the left slash \ ? Most had the right slash, but some had a left slash between the 991 and the U. Don't know the signifigance and niether did Tom at Fulton. 

Another fun little mod, especially for those light weight- thin tube'd lights is an Eneloop D to double A adapter and a Mag white star krypton bulb. It's causes you to ponder if you even have batteries in those super light weight bodies. And the Mag bulb really brightens up the output. It's like adding an old Saab turbo charger to your under powered old Honda CVCC car and won't melt the plastic parts n pieces of those 70's Eveready's.


----------



## irongate (Apr 8, 2017)

WJV nice write up on those lights.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Apr 8, 2017)

Love those shiny flashlights, bykfixer & wjv. :twothumbs 

~ Chance


----------



## wjv (Apr 8, 2017)

left slash \ . . . . I guess that means it's worth $15.10 instead of $15.00!! 

But if I were to sell it on eBay I could list it as "Extremely Rare - Left Slash - Limited Edition", and ask $150


----------



## wjv (Apr 9, 2017)

*Haunted Flashlight!*

Looking on ebay and noticed this photo. (last light on the right)







Probably the reflection of the person who took the picture, or just simple visual matrixing. . 

Or maybe it really is HAUNTED!!!


----------



## wjv (Apr 11, 2017)

3xD Captain
Arrived dead, but a simple cleaning and adjustment to the contact under the bulb fixed the problem.


----------



## bykfixer (Apr 11, 2017)

That looks like a good thrower. Nice!


----------



## wjv (May 6, 2017)

*The Whole Gang*






Eveready 2 Cell Vulcanite Baby Flashlight with Walleye Lens 1xC 2602 ~1914
Eveready Captain / Union Carbide - Small 6" Chrome USA 2xC 9231 ~1963
Eveready - Chrome & Black 2xD Art Deco ~1952
Eveready Commander w/ red head 2xD 5251 ~ 1976







Eveready Captain / Union Carbide - 10" Chrome - Wide Head 3xD 9352 ~ 1965
Eveready - Pre-Captain 5xD 2552? ~ 1952







Ray-O-Vac - "baby" 2C Sportsman ~1965
Ray-O-Vac Sportsman 2xD Sportsman ~1965
Ray-O-Vac - Brushed Steel w/ red head 2xD ~1970
Ray-O-Vac 100 anniversary retro - LED 2xD 2016







Unknown Mfg (candle or signal light) 1xC ~???
Top-Lite- Ford - Chevy 2xD ~ 1960
Winchester - Olin - Bond Aluminum with Black Casing with Ring Hanger 2xD ~1949
Ranger Chrome 2xD ~1948
Homart Copper 2xD ~1940
Ash Flash - Tri Color w/red tail cap light 2xD Tri Color ~1955
Fulton Army - w. lenses 2xD MX-991/U ~ 1955

They all work. . .


----------



## sgt253 (May 6, 2017)

*Re: The Whole Gang*

Those are some impressive lights. Great condition.


----------



## irongate (May 6, 2017)

*Re: The Whole Gang*

It is so much fun bidding against friends here on ---- for some of these lights now.:thumbsup:

One of these days will have to learn how to post pictures here-old school here.


----------



## bykfixer (May 8, 2017)

*Re: The Whole Gang*

A recent addition to the vintage collection.

Nothing special, nothing too radical, but I thought it was cool.



A 2D Eveready circa 1960's 
But...




Doubles as a compass




A fairly accurate one at that




Doesn't really show in the beam except up close. 
It shows up backward in the beam and the needle is fixed unless in tailstand position. 

I'll clean it up some so the dull alluminum can sparkle some.


----------



## LeanBurn (May 8, 2017)

*Re: The Whole Gang*


----------



## wjv (May 8, 2017)

*Re: The Whole Gang*

I like that. . . 
A compass light!!!


----------



## bykfixer (May 18, 2017)

*Re: The Whole Gang*

Here's a Don Keller product shortly after he left Kel-Lite.




Pro Light Phaser Lites rechargeable












6 volt plastic body light.


----------



## wjv (May 18, 2017)

*Re: The Whole Gang*

Is the whole body plastic, or is part of the body metal?


----------



## bykfixer (May 18, 2017)

*Re: The Whole Gang*

All plastic on the outside with a plastic lens. Metal screws fasten the plastic slider switch to the inside where a metal strip like those old vulcanite lights conducts electricity to a metal bi-pin bulb fastener that is housed in plastic. Metal strips on the bulb fastener touch the reflector much like those ancient lights as well. Alluminum reflector and no wires inside. 
I hope to acquire an early Streamlight SL20 at some point along with an early pushbutton type to see how much of the Pro Light ended up in that one. 

It has been said that SL20 lights have similarities including charging system and that Don Keller began Pro Light shortly after leaving Kel Lite. It has been said Pro Light eventually ended up making lights to compete with Streamlights SL20, which for a time was the only model Streamlight made until acquiring Kel Lite. But it has also been said that the Pro Light Phaser Lights were the impetus of the SL20. So much conjecture for sure. 

I'd like to start an "all things Don Keller" thread where folks can share products made by companies either owned by Don or influenced by him. But right now I'd rather not state rumors and I just don't have enough 'facts' to do a proper thread. But in a note he wrote to flashlight museum he stated why he left Kel Lite and that he started Pro Light shortly after then helped Tony Maglica during Maglite early years.

Oh and it seems as though the Streamlight Excalibur was what was the 3rd Gen Kel Lite with Streamlight producing it.


----------



## wjv (May 31, 2017)

*Re: The Whole Gang*



bykfixer said:


> A recent addition to the vintage collection.
> 
> Nothing special, nothing too radical, but I thought it was cool.
> 
> Eveready Compass Lite



FYI

A person on eBay is now selling these. NEW - Old Stock, - Has 10 left

"NEW - Old Stock Eveready Compass Lite Aluminum 1950's Flashlight"

Note: I have *NO* connection to the seller other than I just ordered one from him/her. . . .


----------



## bykfixer (May 31, 2017)

*Re: The Whole Gang*

^^ Enjoy. It's a nifty flashlight.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 2, 2017)

*Re: The Whole Gang*

Hey 6D Kwik Lite and 7D Dog Supply House meet your new baby brother the 10D Bright Star circa 1940 something.. 








This was the 2nd BrightStar logo
Used until the 1940's and was part of their battery sales pitch




Extension matches.
Was it a 6D with 4D extension? Or 4D with 6D extension?




Came with the original Mazda #248 bulb.


Back in those days most flashlights were designed and built as battery selling devices. Most flashlight makers back then were made by battery companies. Think about that for a few ticks... am I right?


----------



## 1pt21 (Jun 2, 2017)

*Re: The Whole Gang*

So Byk,

When will the museum be open to spectators?? 

You've got to have enough inventory to keep people interested for a while now LOL :twothumbs


----------



## ZMZ67 (Jun 3, 2017)

*Re: The Whole Gang*

Great thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## snakebite (Jun 3, 2017)

*Re: The Whole Gang*

Eveready Captain / Union Carbide - 10" Chrome - Wide Head 3xD 9352 ~ 1965
do these have a metal reflector?
my later one has plastic and is its achillies heel.
a modern bulb damages these.


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 4, 2017)

*Re: The Whole Gang*



1pt21 said:


> So Byk,
> 
> When will the museum be open to spectators??
> 
> You've got to have enough inventory to keep people interested for a while now LOL :twothumbs



My dogs tend to bite the visitors. So I'll do some sort of setup where folks can browse and if they choose can acquire a piece of history for their own displaying.

I'll put together a news letter at the Milepost with the details, once I figure out how to.


----------



## wjv (Jun 5, 2017)

*Re: The Whole Gang*

A 10x'D" cell flashlight!!!

That's awesome.

I guess back then, that was one of the only ways to get increased voltages so that you could have brighter lights! (No solid state boost circuits) 

2.42 inches x 10 = 24.2 inches, plus the head and the tail cap, so the light is ~28-30 inches long!!!!

That's a pretty hefty light! :huh:


----------



## sgt253 (Jun 7, 2017)

*Re: The Whole Gang*

Here is one of my latest acquisitions. Its a Niagara Trailblazer circa 1934. Love the condition that its in for an 83 year old light...
















with its cousin, a 1934 Niagara Pioneer...


----------



## vestureofblood (Jun 7, 2017)

*Re: The Whole Gang*

What a great thread.








Rayovac 7D


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 7, 2017)

*Re: The Whole Gang*



vestureofblood said:


> What a great thread.



I've had my eye on a LightMaster Streamlite but haven't decided to pull the trigger. 


Dawg gonnit sgt, another great old flashlight.


----------



## sgt253 (Jun 8, 2017)

*Re: The Whole Gang*

1925 Eveready 2660


----------



## bykfixer (Jun 8, 2017)

*Re: The Whole Gang*

A couple of scout lights thanks to a tip from Scout24 a while ago. These were some of the first vintage lights in my collection.



Believe it or not the top one is the oldest.
Both are made by BMG. The top one is a circa 1950's Cub Scout light. The bottom one an official BoyScout product circa mid 1970's you either purchased via an order form from Boys Life magazine, ordered through your troop or bought at the officially sanctioned Boy Scout supply store we call JC Penney.


----------



## bykfixer (Jul 3, 2017)

*Re: The Whole Gang*

Hate that the other pix are gone.
Here's one.


----------



## wjv (Jul 17, 2017)

*Re: The Whole Gang*



vestureofblood said:


> What a great thread.



Until Photobucket did their thing. . . 

I downloaded all my photos from PB. . . Now I need to find a new host, re-upload and start repairing links. . :-(


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst (Jul 17, 2017)

Wjv, Imgur is easy to use & free. I have started going back to threads with my old Photobucket images & replacing them with Imgur & so far it is easy....


----------



## wjv (Aug 3, 2017)

Fixed my links in this thread!


----------

